# Accupuncture to induce labor?? Any other ideas?



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm 41w2d pregnant today and feel like I'm running out of time for my homebirth. My MWs have to transfer care to an OB at 42 weeks, and they said that it would be pretty much impossible to find one that won't push me into an induction.







A friend of mine had success getting labor started after an accupuncture treatment (she went into labor the am & gave birth after her evening treatment at 41 weeks) so I've got an appointment with the same practioner to come to my house this evening. I've never had accupuncture done before, my one friend is the only person I know thats ever had it done and I was hoping for some positive stories about it working well. I guess I'm slightly skeptical about it, but I suppose I was about chiro treatment too, and I'm completely hooked on that now! I'm 100% sure on my dates, I've been trying sex, EPO, walking, frequent chiro adjustments, sitting on the birth ball, accupressure, spicy foods, etc and I'm really feeling 'ready'. I know if this baby is not really ready nothing will happen anyway, but I feel like all signs are pointing to my baby and body being good to go and I really don't want to have to transfer care at on Tuesday. Both my mom and MIL had their first babies at 42 weeks, and their second babies exactly at 41 weeks so I figured that was how it would be with me too. I was induced with my dd (a week overdue with her- saw an OB for that pregnancy-long stupid story) and I truly can't stand the thought of a hospital birth or another induction.

My MW has a 'home induction' protocol that we are supposed to try tommorrow after she does a NST, that includes stripping membranes, castor oil, etc. Not too fond of those suggestions, hence the reason I'm voluntarily being poked with needles tonight








Any other suggestions on what might help me? Positive stories about accupuncture?? I'm trying so hard not to worry and just let me body do its thing... but I can just hear that clock ticking towards a hospital birth.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

My sister was either 8 or 12 days over due for her homebirth, and finally went to the acupucturist for the labor-starting needles. She went into labor that night and many hours later the little darling in my sig. was born!


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Okay awesome! thanks for sharing!


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Acupuncture works great...the treatment is called "Opening the Four Gates". It really doesn't hurt, the needles are very fine, and will go into the tops of your hands and feet, you may get needles in other places, too, depending on what your practicioner feels you need. It's great for getting the birth energy flowing, "opening the gates". Most people find it very relaxing, some fall asleep. I've seen floaty babies drop and engage after just one one hour treatment.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

I have a "friend" whose acupuncture was mildy successful in that it caused some good steady contractions. But she didn't want to wait anymore and decided on a medical induction.









How sure are you about your dates? Maybe you can buy more time if your dates are certain.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow, this is sounding very promising







My baby is already at 0 station at least, and my MW said my cervix is very favorable for having this baby soon (3cm+, at least 50% effaced and very soft-this was on Monday). I had an accupressure foot massage yesterday from a friend (she's my doula and also a massage therapist) and those pressure points seem to be kinda sensitive which I've heard is a good sign that my body is close to labor. I'm hoping that since its a full moon tonight that the accupuncture will give me that extra little nudge. More stories would be appreciated


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlpolzin*
I have a "friend" whose acupuncture was mildy successful in that it caused some good steady contractions. But she didn't want to wait anymore and decided on a medical induction.









How sure are you about your dates? Maybe you can buy more time if your dates are certain.

I am 100% sure on my dates. I wish I wasn't!







I was charting to get pregnant (we were trying for a few months), I had perfectly regular cycles and I had an u/s at 7 weeks for bleeding. Pretty much I have to see if my body will cooperate to do this by the stupid 42 week deadline, and if not take my chances with a hospital birth and induction. I honestly can't even really think too much about having to do that, because of how traumatic my dd's birth was to me. How many weeks was your friend? I'm guessing that if my body is ready it will work, but if not then I will just hope that something changes before Tuesday.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdrmrmama*
I am 100% sure on my dates. I wish I wasn't!







I was charting to get pregnant (we were trying for a few months), I had perfectly regular cycles and I had an u/s at 7 weeks for bleeding. Pretty much I have to see if my body will cooperate to do this by the stupid 42 week deadline, and if not take my chances with a hospital birth and induction. I honestly can't even really think too much about having to do that, because of how traumatic my dd's birth was to me. How many weeks was your friend? I'm guessing that if my body is ready it will work, but if not then I will just hope that something changes before Tuesday.

Well good luck! It sounds like some acupuncture could be helpful in your situation. *labor vibes*


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

In your shoes I would "find an old calendar" and buy myself another week or so (I found my calendar from last year and my LMP was actually a week later than I told you, so the due date is a week later....)

-Angela


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

:

Agree with Angela! 42 weeks is so arbitrary. Even though legally my midwife would have to relinquish care at 42 weeks, I still wouldn't go in for an induction just because some doctor I've never met told me to.

But, if there's no leeway with the dates, I'd give the acupuncture a try. It's a very gentle method and won't work unless your body and baby are ready anyway.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
In your shoes I would "find an old calendar" and buy myself another week or so (I found my calendar from last year and my LMP was actually a week later than I told you, so the due date is a week later....)

-Angela

Well I wish that would work, but I not only told them my LMP, but also the day I believe I ovulated on and the day I got a + HPT (cycle day 28). So yeah I'm pretty much outta luck on that







My MWs know me very well and I know they personally wouldn't have a problem with me going past 42 weeks, its political enviroment for MWs in our area









I have no intention of showing up for an induction if one ends up scheduled by some random OB...I think I might not be feeling well that day *cough, cough* and accidently forget.







I think I'd probably try an accidental *wink,wink* UC before going into the hospital anyway. I know in my heart as of right now that my baby is healthy and thriving (even if he seems a bit too comfy







) and he is still very active and has plenty of room to move from ROT to LOT so I believe amniotic fluid levels are fine too. I let my MW know earlier about my accupuncture plans tonight and she seemed to think it will very possibly do the trick and even asked me to ask the practioner if they would consider coming back during active labor if needed







She also said she fully has confidence that my body will start labor before I hit 42 weeks and not to worry yet. After such a terrible experience with my dd's birth, its hard not to worry about possibly facing the same thing again.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

If your midwife is supportive you might find that she plays along if you find a new calendar. Or ask her to figure your due date by a different equation. There are numerous ones out there.

-Angela


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

Acupuncutre was mildly effective for me, although it felt relaxing and eased some of those end of pregancy aches (totally worth it!) it didn't get my labor started. What did work was a cohosh, beth root blend from an herbalist.... 4 hours after taking it, i went into labor @ 41 wks. 4 days.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Well the accupuncture doesn't seem to have worked yet. Nor did the full moon. Not a great day to have the baby anyway as my MW is at another birth. In fact my 41.5 week appt and NST for this morning are cancelled & I have no clue when they are rescheduled for. The student MW that called me made it sound like 'oh we'll give you a call tommorrow or something, possibly reschedule for Monday'. I was NOT happy with that answer as I am 42 weeks on Tuesday and have to transfer care then. I am kinda sad because I know that the only other person due around now isn't actually due yet, but here I am 10 days overdue and I have no clue when I'm even going in for another appt. UGH!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Maybe that means that there's not that much push to transfer your care after all?

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

...I am sorry you are in this stressful place.









Have you tried meditation and visualization? This also helped me when I was getting close to my own scary scheduled 42 week induction date...

...sending you birthy vibes...


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Homeopathic blue cohosh in combo with black cohosh tincture worked for me. Or it could have been the castor oil. Or it could have been the cervical massage. Or it could have just been time.









Seriously, though, if I find myself in a hurry to have this baby (I had an unshakable UTI with ds, and didn't want to expose him to more abx), the things I plan to try again are cervical massage, membrane stripping, a professional enema (colonic), chiro, reflexology, acupuncture, and the cohosh combo if all else fails. My mws are willing to do AROM in a homebirth setting, are yours?


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Just wanted to update this thread...my baby boy was born April 15th at 11 days 'overdue' after a home induction with castor oil. Labor was extremely quick (2.5 hrs total, 1.5 hrs from when I realized it was real) and the MW didn't even make it in time. I guess the accupuncture didn't work for me, but things did work out fine anyway







So grateful that I didn't have to jump through all the stupid hoops because of going to 42 weeks and that I had a good birth experience. Thanks for all the good advice on this thread!


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

congratulations Becca! Enjoy your baby moon!!! So glad you didn't have to go for a medical induction


----------

